# think fast! (throwing something)



## amg8989

Salut à tous,

*think fast!* is commonly said when someone throws something at someone without giving a real warning or indication that they're intending to throw it in the first place. Basically it's kind of like saying 'get ready, move quick, catch it.' The person receiving must therefore "think/react" quickly in order to catch it... or not be hit in the face by it....

but I have no idea how to capture this in French and I didn't see anything on WR.

the closest things I can think of are along the lines of:
_"attention, toi!"_
_"réagis rapide, toi!"_
_"réagis, toi!"_

*I know these are probably horrible and not correct at all. Can anyone think of a familiar expression for this? Remember the main requirement is that it can be said quickly, so the fewer the words and syllables, the better....

merci d'avance!


----------



## no_cre0

"attention, toi!" is more of a warning to be careful. If you are just trying to get somebody's attention you can say something like "hey, tiens, toi!" but its not really the same.


----------



## agi83ml

I think a simple 'attention!' would work fairly well in this case, no?

Remember, it has to be something that can be said very quickly, so I'd avoid anything with a comma...


----------



## Maxzi

Maybe:

"Attention !"

"Fais gaffe !"


----------



## OLN

Je dirais simplement _Attrape !_ ou _Attrape ça !_
L'ironie (justement, on ne doit pas réfléchir dans ces moments-là) est évidemment perdue.

On peut aussi dire _Réflexe !_ en lançant l'objet, comme un défi.


----------



## agi83ml

OLN said:


> Je dirais simplement _Attrape !_


 
Great suggestion.


----------



## Maxzi

I was mistaken.



> _Attrape !_


that sounds very good


----------



## amg8989

OLN said:


> Je dirais simplement _*Attrape* !_ ou _Attrape ça !_
> L'ironie (justement, on ne doit pas réfléchir dans ces moments-là) est évidemment perdue.
> 
> On eut aussi dire _Réflexe !_ en lançant l'objet, comme un défi.



yes!!! thanks, that works for me  
your second idea is interesting.
so, as you say, if I'm acting in the manner of _daring_ someone "Réflexe" works well? or is the first one just the best overall term?


----------



## OLN

amg8989 said:


> your second idea is interesting. So, as you say, if I'm acting in the manner of _daring_ someone "Réflexe" works well? or is the first one just the best overall term?


"Réfexe !" is something informal and short that a teenager might say. It just crossed my mind — and I'm sure it does not work well in all similar situations. 
_Atrappe ! _simply translates _Catch (it)!_ and works in this context only.

Someone will certainly come up with a better idea for _Think fast!_

_À toi ! _
*?*


----------



## agi83ml

OLN said:


> _Atrappe ! _simply translates _Catch (it)!_ and works in this context only.
> 
> Someone will certainly come up with a better idea for _Think fast!_


 
From what I have seen/heard, almost all situations where a person says 'think fast!', they are throwing something. It _could_ be said moments before hitting someone as well, but this situation would far less common.


----------



## Cath.S.

Moi, je dis _Réflexe !_ Et je suis loin de l'adolescence... c'est du moins ce que prétend ma carte d'identité.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,Allez, attrape ???


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi - il faut dire qu'au Québec, les calques sémantiques sont répandus - je dirais, littéralement : _Pense vite ! _

Cela dit, je pense aussi que _Attrape (ça) !_ convient très bien dans ce contexte. 

_Réflexe !_ (que je comprendrais) ne me viendrait pas spontanément.


----------



## vagabond22

peut-être, "remue toi les méninges" or "bouge toi", "remue-toi"


----------



## Tom Duhamel

Au Québec, j'ai souvent entendu aussi "Passe vite!". Je n'ai jamais été certain si ça provenait de "Je te fais une passe" ou plutôt une prononciation déformée de "Pense vite!"


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis, Tom, ton oreille a confondu.  Ce devait être « pense vite »... avec un accent très prononcé.


----------



## Guill

Cath.S. said:


> Moi, je dis _Réflexe !_ Et je suis loin de l'adolescence... c'est du moins ce que prétend ma carte d'identité.



C'est aussi ce que je dis, et ça ne me choquerait pas de l'entendre de la part d'une personne plus... sage


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Cath.S. said:


> Moi, je dis _Réflexe !_ Et je suis loin de l'adolescence... c'est du moins ce que prétend ma carte d'identité.



Je vote pour, car "réflexe" est utilisé pour "montre-moi tes réflexes", qui se rapproche bien du "fast" de "think fast" (et je ne dis pas ça par solidarité générationnelle ni régionale ).

Je trouve que "attrape!" est moins incisif, colle moins bien à l'esprit de "think fast".


----------



## Nicomon

Définition du Urban Dictionary : 





> Way of saying: 'to aknowledge something coming at you, both literally and metaphorically, in a quick way because life is short and you gotta think fast!'
> 
> Marco: "Do you have a light?"
> Polo: "Think fast!" (throwing the lighter at Marco)


 Pour ce petit scénario, je dirais plus spontanément _Attrape !_ que _Réflexe !._.. mais c'est sans doute parce que _Réflexe !_ ne m'est pas familier. 

_When you don't have time to think twice, THINK FAST*!*_
Là... je n'arrive pas à penser à autre chose que : _Si / Quand t'as pas le temps d'y réfléchir à deux fois, PENSE VITE!_


----------



## Guill

C'est sûrement très local, mais j'ai l'habitude de dire "Joue vite" dans ce cas (pour une explication, ne me demandez pas, je ne sais pas d'où ça vient)


----------



## Nicomon

Peut-être que « _joue vite_ » vient du jeu d'échecs?  Tu ne prends pas le temps de réfléchir à ton coup... tu bouges la pièce?  Ou peut-être pas...


----------



## Guill

Je n'en ai absolument aucune idée, je sais juste que je ne suis pas le seul à le dire dans mon entourage, mais je doute fortement que ce soit très répandu...


----------



## amg8989

what about trying to use a word that can work metaphorically and literally for catching/seizing and thinking???

*saisir*...???

-you have to think fast to grasp the idea, and you have to grab the object....

*saisis-le vite*!
???

is this plausible, or just nonsense that could be understood, but sounds totally out of place???


----------



## Guill

"Saisir" is commonly used for something not moving. Otherwise we say "Attrape" to replace it


----------



## amg8989

what about just saying:

"*vivacité* !!"

???

*doesn't it captivate quickness of mind and quickness of movement??


----------



## ORVET

"Attrape !" is good , but we can say simply "Tiens !", or which is closer to "Think fast !" (my point of view)
" ' Te laisses pas surprendre !" which is a shortcut for saying "Ne te laisses pas surprendre"


----------



## Guill

amg8989 said:


> what about just saying:
> 
> "*vivacité* !!"
> 
> ???
> 
> *doesn't it captivate quickness of mind and quickness of movement??



Neither not... "vivacité" is a quality, but nothing else.


----------



## OLN

et le passe-partout _Vas-y !_ avec le ton et la mimique adéquats ?


----------



## Paname

Si c'est en lançant quelque chose, je serais du même avis que certains avant moi : pas de phrase mais un simple mot comme "réflex" ou "attrape".
Il m'arrive même de me limiter à une simple onomatopée : "Hop !"


----------



## Cath.S.

Paname said:


> (...)un simple mot comme "réfle*x*"(...)


Il faut faire attention quand même quand on jette un appareil photo à quelqu'un. C'est fragile.


----------



## Paname

Oups ! Trop l'habitude de trainer sur les forums spécialisés... certainement. 

On recommence :


> Si c'est en lançant quelque chose, je serais du même avis que certains  avant moi : pas de phrase mais un simple mot comme "réfle*xe*" ou  "attrape".
> Il m'arrive même de me limiter à une simple onomatopée : "Hop !"


----------



## jscottseptembre

Ok, j'ai un contexte différent:

(une chanson)

"_he pulled out his gat, i knew he wouldn't last.
So I said to him, homeboy, you better_* think fast*
_He shot_ (soft gun fire). _Then I shot_ (heavy gun fire)
_as you can see, i cold smoked his ass_"

tu as intérêt à _penser vite/faire gaffe (attention)/réagir_?

lequel convient le mieux (s'il y en)?

merci


----------



## OLN

_faire gaffe_ (watch out) rend l'idée
se préparer :_ prépare-toi_ ! _sois prêt_ !_

être sur le qui-vive

(ne) t'endors pas !
tu as intérêt à réagir vite _colle à mon avis bien au sens.


----------



## mollisha

J'aime bien "Réflexe!"
Sinon, pourquoi pas tout simplement "Hop!"


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

La seule et unique chose que j'ai toujours dite dans ce cas là, c'est_ "Réflexe!"_.


----------

